# Plants are melting in newly set up npt



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

wondering of ways to salvage or possibly just switching to fully sand in this tank. I took all plants out and placed them in a bucket of water. Have been using my new Python to drain the water and vacuum out dead plant matter. Most of the plants are rotting at the stems. Been adding some fresh water and re-vacuuming to remove the discoloration of the water from the soil...I think I just might have bitten off more than I can chew. Might not have gotten the right soil or placed enough sand cap. Used soil that another member on here has used and they don't seem to be having this problem....HELP!!


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

*Looking better*

I added more sand and vacuumed more soil remnants off of the top of the sand and changed the water once more......plants will be salvaged tomorrow after work...


----------



## corwinlame (Sep 4, 2012)

As I newly setup plants I took all plants in pot and change water everyday. Raise your light for decrease force and traces. They should recover for you. Also, plant thickly with cheap growing plants available, and then replace them with more desired plants.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

It may help if you tell us which plants you have. It is normal for certain kinds of plants to melt when replanted. Those will almost always grow back for you.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If the plants are rotting at the stem-usually that can mean the soil went anaerobic or you didn't have proper lights/photoperiod.

What kind of soil, how deep, how deep on the sand cap, what species of plants, type of lights-kelvin, watts, age of bulb and photoperiod-Did you have any trumpet snails or did you poke the soil and if so-how often.

How long was the tank setup before the plant failure-did any plants grow-how many and what species of plants did you start with and what kind of water changes did you do. What kind of partition between the lights and plant...also tank size.....


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> If the plants are rotting at the stem-usually that can mean the soil went anaerobic or you didn't have proper lights/photoperiod.
> 
> What kind of soil, how deep, how deep on the sand cap, what species of plants, type of lights-kelvin, watts, age of bulb and photoperiod-Did you have any trumpet snails or did you poke the soil and if so-how often.
> 
> How long was the tank setup before the plant failure-did any plants grow-how many and what species of plants did you start with and what kind of water changes did you do. What kind of partition between the lights and plant...also tank size.....


miracle grow organic garden soil, about 2 inches, sand cap was less than an inch and now is around an inch, Plants are narrow leaf anacharis, Bacopa Carolina, Cryptocoryne retrospiralis, Foxtail "RED", Brazilian Pennywort, Rotala Rotundifolia (Indicia), Pigmy Chain Sword, Green Cabomba, Dwarf Lily, stargrass and some floating water sprite. 10 hour light period.

It's been up for about 2 weeks, they barely grew except for the dwarf lily kept on it's constant growth, did about 3 water changes, It's a normal florescent aquarium light system, light bulb was what came with it, trying to get daylight bulb. It's a 15 gallon aquarium.

Oh. and I'm most likely going to get MTS, since I don't over feed, they shouldn't over produce.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It might be related to the light...most plant failure are related to the wrong color temp.....while we can see the light and it may even look bright to us...the plants can't see it to use for photosynthesis-energy to grow...kinda like being kept in the dark.....

If you don't keep the soil aerated in that first few weeks by either use of MTS or poking the soil a couple of times a week-it can become anaerobic and this will kill the plants-usually you will see the stem start to turn black. With the proper lights to support growth-the roots of the stem plants can also help pull oxygen into the soil layer to prevent anaerobic problems.


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> It might be related to the light...most plant failure are related to the wrong color temp.....while we can see the light and it may even look bright to us...the plants can't see it to use for photosynthesis-energy to grow...kinda like being kept in the dark.....
> 
> If you don't keep the soil aerated in that first few weeks by either use of MTS or poking the soil a couple of times a week-it can become anaerobic and this will kill the plants-usually you will see the stem start to turn black. With the proper lights to support growth-the roots of the stem plants can also help pull oxygen into the soil layer to prevent anaerobic problems.


Hoe many should I get of the MTS for a 15 gallon to start out? And how many for my 10 gallon divided with sand substrate?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

At least 5-6 for each tank...they will reproduce fairly fast regardless of food in planted tanks-They are livebearing snails and burrow in the substrate and you usually don't see them-unless you peak in after light out and see them crawling up the glass...I keep mine in check by manual removal on a regular basis...


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> At least 5-6 for each tank...they will reproduce fairly fast regardless of food in planted tanks-They are livebearing snails and burrow in the substrate and you usually don't see them-unless you peak in after light out and see them crawling up the glass...I keep mine in check by manual removal on a regular basis...


Ok, thanks!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> It might be related to the light...most plant failure are related to the wrong color temp.....while we can see the light and it may even look bright to us...the plants can't see it to use for photosynthesis-energy to grow...kinda like being kept in the dark.....
> 
> If you don't keep the soil aerated in that first few weeks by either use of MTS or poking the soil a couple of times a week-it can become anaerobic and this will kill the plants-usually you will see the stem start to turn black. With the proper lights to support growth-the roots of the stem plants can also help pull oxygen into the soil layer to prevent anaerobic problems.


 couldnt it also be a nutrient deficiency? Ive read about other people having the same problems with their stem plants and upped their dosing of K and it solved the issue.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Unless you have the proper color temp light-the plants can't use the nutrients in the water.


----------

